# Miscellaneous



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

You don't know where to put what you would like to say?

say it here...with a good title...we would know what you are speaking about!


Martin Pitchon

Like me:

If I had to give a name to all this nice people speaking about music...considering the majority I would call it "ROMANTIC" music....The "big" minority here like another kind of music!

People like romantic music!!!!! Chopin and company....

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

freckled German countryside maids rapist coward is sad sitting under a tree with hands in pockets recently was a Cossack and saxophone smoke there has been such a change and who is fodder share, get out, get out, get out, twist and squat to catch my breath PS. August lubricate honey. 

Addicted leave the group to the rest of us, this ***** or you, hear. 

And in it - you? Pale-powerful Lord, continue to be governed quickly to black-night-expensive in their bed.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*I am not sure I understand your message...*

a rapist? Sometimes I understand that English is not my mother tongue....

Well....

Martin


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dont worry Martin, it is not meant to be understood.. it is an example of 'nonsense', probably intended to poke fun at your thread title.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Pfiu....*

I am relived, thank you.

Well....

I want to mention that this "group" is so cool. Maybe because of the variety..it is wonderful...
And people are often interesting, I'm glad...I just quit a French group. (French is kind of my mother tongue)...in France. Frenchies are weird (I'm sorry to say that)...but some really are...they were making just quiz...and speaking about unknown composers the most of the time...I was bored, finally I quit.

Here...well...some people should not participate if they don't know the composers...like the group I opened called the *3 Ws (Wagner, Webern and Wellesz)...*People come and go but they do not speak about any of the composers mentionned...

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> speaking about unknown composers the most of the time...


Someone must have known them. And such a splendid opportunity for you to learn about them. And you threw it away because you were bored? Yikes!!

As for the three Ws, all of those people have been talked about. Not Wellesz as much, but I've certainly mentioned him. Once was to you as I recall.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Make this thread into a quote thread!

My favorite: _"Criticism is prejudice made plausible"._ - H. L. Mencken

And: 
"Have you been a member of any society?"
"Yes - the Petrograd Chess Society."
"Have you ever been in prison?
"Yes yours."

Oh! And another: "As for me I have to say that in general, I have scarcely changed my convictions at all and I am happy to remain a backwards musician." - Glazunov


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Aramis said:


> freckled German countryside maids rapist coward is sad sitting under a tree with hands in pockets recently was a Cossack and saxophone smoke there has been such a change and who is fodder share, get out, get out, get out, twist and squat to catch my breath PS. August lubricate honey.
> 
> Addicted leave the group to the rest of us, this ***** or you, hear.
> 
> And in it - you? Pale-powerful Lord, continue to be governed quickly to black-night-expensive in their bed.


I agree. But quota probability fahrenheit is vintage though free risk in the sense of five.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja

I love your quote!

I am a frustrated musician (that is true) and instead I studied Information systems and worked in that field for 26 years...Now I teach languages...always something else than music....Why? Easy, because I was sure I wasn't talented as a musician, my son really is...I prefer to listen to music...I love music but I am mot a musician and I won't be. 

Best for all of you.

Martin


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

我喜欢这个主题 !!

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! Chinese...how nice...I hope it is not mean. I don't speak this nice language...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! Chinese. I don't undertans this nce language...I hope you're saying nice things. If not, I'll kick you a....

LOL

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"If you want Richard, try Wagner, if Strauss, try Johann." - Глазунов
(yeah, just don't put "Richard" and "Strauss" _together_)


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

wow! You've just typed Glazunov in Russian...I have the Russian keyboard too...But I didn't put the Russian stickers on it, then I suppose you understand Russian alphabet...my Finnish skeptical friend.



LOL

Rasa, I like what you have shown us...

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> wow! You've just typed Glazunov in Russian...I have the Russian keyboard too...But I didn't put the Russian stickers on it, then I suppose you understand Russian alphabet...my Finnish skeptical friend.


I actually put it in that same translation device again, I don't have a special keyboard 

But I do know quite a bit of the Cyrillic alphabet, and a bit on pronounciation.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

wow! Translation does a good job...Sometimes it doesn't work though...

The bI at the end has a weird pronounciation (kind of special I) or the letter b at the end of a word, makes it soft instead of hard.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*His complete name will be:*

Александр Константинович Глазунов


----------

